# There is no God!! :'(



## mike corrado (Jun 19, 2006)

whaawahweewawoo??!?




































































http://profile.myspace.com/ind...6adcd


----------



## UberDub15 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

Excuse me while I go shoot myself in the face....


----------



## chameleon78 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

that poor poor car..... your's? hahahahahaha


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (chameleon78)*

Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooomm.


----------



## UberDub15 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (chameleon78)*

For the love of God.... I hope its not his...


----------



## mattaebersold (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (Full Collapse)*

Is anything sacred anymore? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## chameleon78 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mattaebersold)*

this car begs for death. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (UberDub15)*

euro.stylz.


----------



## UberDub15 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (chameleon78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chameleon78* »_this car begs for death. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Somebody shoot it, put it out of its misery.
I call Dub abuse....


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (UberDub15)*

2 tachs, just incase http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chameleon78 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (UberDub15)*

looks like it needs a plate,..


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

mk3 content?


----------



## DubUnit (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (chameleon78)*

SICK!


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

wow I wish I never saw that


----------



## GreenGlobbing (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (vwmk1gti)*

wow we should donate him a honda...


----------



## Rick_Kane (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (GreenGlobbing)*

that monster tach looks like an alarm clock.


----------



## Mr. Yellow (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

If anyone is friends with him on myspace, someone needs to et him straight. I would tell him "No No No No No No No No. take it all apart and try it again, this time with the help of the tex." BTW, is that a Corrado dash in that car?


----------



## Tiedran (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (GTIhler)*

Too bad that's not a mk3.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (Tiedran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tiedran* »_Too bad that's not a mk3.


idiots at least this guy can see its a passat


----------



## Slow Jet (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (Shawn)*

Douch car


----------



## EuRoCaR4LiFe (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (Slow Jet)*

GARBAGE!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (Full Collapse)*

Damn that's good shit right there.


----------



## andyztoy (Jan 22, 2006)

lol i think i seen that cd player at wal mart and the park bench at my park


----------



## moder13 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (Ghetto-8v)*

i hate the young kids that have no taste and ask there parents to buy them these wicked riced out pieces of crap. pisses me off. i would be able to live with myself if i owned that.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

that is a passat.
steve


----------



## jettajoe73 (Mar 14, 2006)

lol.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (jettajoe73)*

HE gets und F! It looks like it could fly! Und it's DAI-fenetly SUCK-in'!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (Shawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn* »_

idiots at least this guy can see its a passat 

i said that about 6 posts ago


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## liltrip1.8T (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (UberDub15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberDub15* »_Excuse me while I go shoot myself in the face....









hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## liltrip1.8T (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_HE gets und F! It looks like it could fly! Und it's DAI-fenetly SUCK-in'!










What ever he said it has to be good?????^^^


----------



## 95redrado (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (liltrip1.8T)*

OMFG my eyes and why do ppl need 2 tachs????


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (95redrado)*

Excuse me... I just threw up in my mouth!!


----------



## chameleon78 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

somebody should go to his mysace and tell him we're laughing at his car.


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_that is a passat.
steve

that was a passat. WAS.


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (IlliniVW)*

As an owner of a B3 passat all I can say is how utterly Enraged I am to see someone do that to a poor defenseless B3. I would rather have seen someone part the thing for a MKI or MKII project.
I'm gonna go cry now.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (liltrip1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liltrip1.8T* »_

What ever he said it has to be good?????^^^

I was trying to do a Miss Helga impression.








_Ja, time to UNPIMP ze AUTO!_


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

at least he put a corrado dash in it!!!


----------



## mike corrado (Jun 19, 2006)

hahah good reactions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and good call! i didnt realize it was passat in my initial urge to obliterate myself for finding that (so itd have the same dash as a corrado...its not swapped in or anything)


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

Someone reading Vortex now serving on a nuclear sub deep in the ocean somewhere PLEASE fire off a Tomahawk at this address and do the world a favor...


----------



## Mopsy (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

Oooowwww! My eyes....they're burning from the vomit I just threw up on my face!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (Mopsy)*

Makes me want to cry...








Not the same car, but you get the idea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy20HpzruDo


----------



## pinkmoon1028 (Dec 22, 2006)

aw. gees. poor thing. he could've at least gotten a wing that was the same color as the car...


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

mad tyte y0!


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (enriquejcu)*

that guy must work for APC


----------



## -GtItOm (Jan 4, 2006)

the funny part is the comments that were left.
they act like the car lol
Tom


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (-GtItOm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

I am very, very, veeerrrryyyyy disappointed!







Who the hell told him this was actually cool? I bet it was one of u guys just screwing with the kid huh?



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

god thats sad. and the best part is, the guy who owns that car probably thinks its the hottest ish out there


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (iampakman)*

There's a MkIV Jetta with similar treatment rolling around my area. I'm really just embarrassed for the guy







.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (iampakman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iampakman* »_god thats sad. and the best part is, the guy who owns that car probably thinks its the hottest ish out there

Not to play devils advocate or anything, but why shouldn't he think its the coolest ride out there? Isn't the point of doing stuff to *your* car so you can please youself and be happy with *your* ride?
I will agree that its not something I would choose to do to any of my vehicles, but I have better things to do with my time than worry about how other people are spending their money on whatever it is they want and worry about what other people think.


----------



## The Green Bastard (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_at least he put a corrado dash in it!!! 

its a passat dash in a passat








its also Kustom with a capital K!!!!
it needs to be put to sleep.


----------



## Mr. Yellow (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (Veedubs87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubs87* »_Makes me want to cry...








Not the same car, but you get the idea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy20HpzruDo

this actually made me cry


----------



## Deutsch Maschinen (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (vdubb3dan)*

WHY not a HONDA / WHY a poor PASSAT


----------



## jettajoe73 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (IlliniVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IlliniVW* »_that was a passat. WAS.

true dat.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
Not to play devils advocate or anything, but why shouldn't he think its the coolest ride out there? Isn't the point of doing stuff to *your* car so you can please youself and be happy with *your* ride?
I will agree that its not something I would choose to do to any of my vehicles, but I have better things to do with my time than worry about how other people are spending their money on whatever it is they want and worry about what other people think.

Thats a great point really, but the fact still remains that when i saw it i threw up in my mouth a little bit. Not that my opinion matters to the guy in the slightest, I shall still voice it. But thanks for the comment, the car still makes me sick.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (iampakman)*

that car has made it so i can't achieve an erection ever again.


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (iampakman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iampakman* »_
Thats a great point really, but the fact still remains that when i saw it i threw up in my mouth a little bit. Not that my opinion matters to the guy in the slightest, I shall still voice it. But thanks for the comment, the car still makes me sick.

x2


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*

i just don't get it ...i mean WTF ..... seriously this bothers me so much...i have to call my shrink


----------



## dubnpain (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*

is that an actual wing from a Boeing 747? and i think the awesome APC stickers really embrace the depth of the mods that have been placed on this car.








i'll bet he put pink neons on his 18-spd huffy when he was 15 too...


----------



## cityveedubsyndicate (Jan 9, 2007)

Thats like the cars you see crossing the border in San Ysidro... Geez looks like the Fast and the Furious is still playing in theatres in some rural places.


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (cityveedubsyndicate)*

Wow, that car had a rough day at work.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

needs a bigger wing and tach


----------



## chameleon78 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (Theoffspring99us)*


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

wow thats rubbish
Reminds me of this kid in my home town that had a baby blue Camery with a Carolla rear end and an Audi badge.







I was FURIOUS!!! I actually walked up to him and reamed him out for it. (I would never do that but he deserved it)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (chameleon78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chameleon78* »_

The image is gone, dude!


----------



## chameleon78 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_The image is gone, dude!
 what my image? no, it's there. and so is the image of that gaudy passat. poor car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by chameleon78 at 12:55 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (IlliniVW)*

blasphemy!


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*



mike corrado said:


> whaawahweewawoo??!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jthewood (Aug 21, 2006)

Ummm.....ah......er........(speechless).


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (chameleon78)*

I've actually seen a lot of rice'd out mkIII's


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (JTGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTGTI* »_I've actually seen a lot of rice'd out mkIII's 

Say it isn't so!







We need to swap out their cars for Honda's when no one is looking


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike corrado* »_whaawahweewawoo??!?




































































http://profile.myspace.com/ind...6adcd


did anybody check out his "boi" that keeps on complementing his pics??
http://profile.myspace.com/ind...94180
what a winner


----------



## goacom (Mar 3, 1999)

It almost makes the Jetta A5 look beautiful!


----------



## minnmirman (Jun 1, 2006)

thats a crime against all that is right and good in this world


----------



## bighare (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (minnmirman)*

Wheres the v-tec filler hole?


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (bighare)*

my god, whats wrong with people?


----------



## robc1979 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (mike corrado)*

Hey Hector...or Julio...or whoever owns this car......pile in the other 8 illegals and drive this thing back over the border!! Stick to doing this crap on Honda's, Acura's, and Hyundai's. For the love of everything Holy!!!!


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (robc1979)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robc1979* »_Hey Hector...or Julio...or whoever owns this car......pile in the other 8 illegals and drive this thing back over the border!! Stick to doing this crap on Honda's, Acura's, and Hyundai's. For the love of everything Holy!!!!









no need to bring racism into this.


----------



## chameleon78 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: There is no God!! :'( (JoL)*

the kid is white from illinois


----------



## Henrietta (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (goacom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goacom* »_It almost makes the Jetta A5 look beautiful!


----------

